#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Prostituee bezoeken?

## Fa

*Stelling:*  bezoek aan een prostituee is een goede oplossing voor jongens die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan hun toekomstige vrouw.

----------


## ibtisame

Een prostituee is denk ik toch wel ook een 'ander meisje' ...

----------


## galidrif

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Stelling:  bezoek aan een prostituee is een goede oplossing voor jongens die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan hun toekomstige vrouw.*


Zinna is erg  :dood:

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Een zeer koude douche zou een nog betere oplossing zijn voor een jongen die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan zijn toekomstige vrouw.

Rasoelallah schreef het vasten voor aan jongeren waarvan de hormonen door hun lijf gierden.

Beste Fa`tje hoe sta je eigenlijk zelf tegenover je stelling ???

salaam,

----------


## julliewij

ik zou dit eerlijk gezegd onaanvaardbaar vinden. Ik zie het als een vorm van vreemdgaan en, once a cheater always a cheater

----------


## turokkaan

een prostitee is toch ook een mens???
vindt t echt onzin

----------


## chadiaa_22

wat lullen jullie nou voor een man is het ook haram om sex voor het huwelijk te hebben

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa ragmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Zuster Chadiaa,

Als ik kijk naar de tijd waarop u postte was u naar ik hoop aan het vasten.
U begint uw posting met grof taalgebruik, en ik wil u er graag op wijzen dat dit niet bij het gedrag van een persoon hoort die vast.

Ik zou het persoonlijk op prijs stellen als u uw mening wat genuanceerder zou kunnen plaatsen.


salaam,

----------


## Lady_Magnifico

ik snap deze stelling echt niet, wat bedoel je nou,

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door ibtisame_ 
> *Een prostituee is denk ik toch wel ook een 'ander meisje' ...*


Hihi das een goei!

----------


## 888

Een prostituee is echt geen ander meisje, want een prostituee houdt werk en priv goed gescheiden. Een prostituee is buiten haar werktijden echt geen prostituee.  :biraat:

----------


## Fa

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Een zeer koude douche zou een nog betere oplossing zijn voor een jongen die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan zijn toekomstige vrouw.
> 
> Rasoelallah schreef het vasten voor aan jongeren waarvan de hormonen door hun lijf gierden.
> 
> Beste Fa`tje hoe sta je eigenlijk zelf tegenover je stelling ???
> 
> salaam,*


Mohammed amien,

Ik ben benieuwd naar de reacties en eigenlijk was ik niet van plan mijn mening te geven, maar aangezien je ernaar vraagt zal ik het toch maar doen. Ik vind dat de man niet buiten zijn huwelijk om seks mag hebben. dat baseer ik zowel op het geloof als vanuit mijn persoonlijke mening. Als hij bijvoorbeeld niet aan zijn trekken kan komen bij zijn echtgenote dan moeten zij er samen over praten en uitkomen een prostituee is daar geen oplossing voor. En als alle mannen maar de prostituees blijven bezoeken dan stimuleer je dat beroep ook een beetje. Zo zie ik het nou eenmaal. Wij vrouwen moeten en mogen niet alleen gezien worden als lustobject om je behoeftes te bevredigen. 

Niemand hoeft het met mij eens te zijn, het is mijn persoonlijke mening. 

Groetjes Fa
ps: en blijf vooral reageren op de stelling!

----------


## Fa

Dat is dan het huwelijksgebeuren, maar als de jongen in kwestie nog niet getrouwd is met haar maar wel behoeftes heeft aan sex dan vind ik dat hij dat maar moet inhouden. Als hij echt zoveel van haar houdt als dat hij beweert dan moet hij wachten tot de huwelijksnacht en haar op die dag lekker verwennen. 

Het valt me op dat jongens vaak denken dat meisjes zelf geen seksuele behoeftes hebben, dus zij kunnen wel wachten. Voor ons meiden is het ook een opgave om onze seksuele behoeftes niet te bevredigen. Mannen zijn weliswaar ietsjes zwakker wat dat betreft, maar dat praat dan toch niet goed dat hij naar andere dames terecht mag of kan. Wij wachten tot de huwelijksnacht dus jullie ook! 

Groetjes Fa

----------


## 888

Beiden kunnen niet wachten

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Dat is dan het huwelijksgebeuren, maar als de jongen in kwestie nog niet getrouwd is met haar maar wel behoeftes heeft aan sex dan vind ik dat hij dat maar moet inhouden. Als hij echt zoveel van haar houdt als dat hij beweert dan moet hij wachten tot de huwelijksnacht en haar op die dag lekker verwennen. 
> 
> Het valt me op dat jongens vaak denken dat meisjes zelf geen seksuele behoeftes hebben, dus zij kunnen wel wachten. Voor ons meiden is het ook een opgave om onze seksuele behoeftes niet te bevredigen. Mannen zijn weliswaar ietsjes zwakker wat dat betreft, maar dat praat dan toch niet goed dat hij naar andere dames terecht mag of kan. Wij wachten tot de huwelijksnacht dus jullie ook! 
> 
> Groetjes Fa*


Mensenlief toch! Alsof een vrouw in haar puberjaren niet seksueel ongeduldig wordt. Meisjes kunnen behoorlijk seksgierig zijn hoor , dus jongens, hang nou niet het grote slachtoffer uit. Wij gaan ook niet naar prostitues en dus als wij dat kunnen dan moeten jullie dat ook maar kunnen, zoals Fa ook al aanhaalde.

----------


## moslimbxl

salam alykoum 

ik wou gewoon zeggen dat meisjes meer geduldig zijn dan jongens en ja jongens jullie moeten controle op jullie zelf kunnen hebben maar ja incha allah dat er niet zoveel ongeduldig gaan worden want, een jonge dat met veel meisjes naar bed gaat  :oog:  dan doet hij dat niet meer met liefde maar door verslaving  :traan1:  

al beslama

----------


## 888

Prostituees zijn ook mensen  :zwaai:

----------


## Gijs

Gelovigen bezoeken geen prostituee. Laat dat maar over aan de ongelovigen.

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door Gijs_ 
> *Gelovigen bezoeken geen prostituee. Laat dat maar over aan de ongelovigen.*



 :gniffel:  daar ben ik helemaal met je eens bedankt voor dit commentaar het is wel tof om zo reactie's te krijgen

en ja prostituees zijn wel mensen maar ja wij moslims dus mogen hun normaal gezien niet bezoeken en ik hoop dat er moslims zijn die mij verstaan

al groetjes

beslama

----------


## Gijs

Ik ben geen moslim maar christen, maar zie toch veel overeenstemming. Christenen hebben net als moslims ook te strijden tegen de vrije moraal in Nederland. Dat valt niet mee want de verleiding is groot. Van alle kanten worden we belaagd door de heersende tijdgeest die zegt dat vrije moraal gewoon is. Maar door wie laten we ons door leiden,door de tijdgeest of door de geest van God (of Allah bij de moslims).

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem,

Beste Gijs,

Het is zo verschrikkelijk jammer dat de meeste moslims en Christenen alleen bezig zijn om te kijken naar "hetgeen waarin wij verschillen" terwijl we op een breed vlak zoveel overeenkomsten hebben.

Het is wel duidelijk waar wij ons door zullen laten leiden ..........

De volken va de steden Soddom en Gomora hadden ook last van vrije moraal en de heersende tijdsgeest, en het probleem werdt uiteindelijk ook opgelost.

salaam,

----------


## 888

Gijs,

Je zegt dat gelovigen geen prostituees bezoeken.
Ik ben niet met je eens, zij bezoeken juist meer in het diepste geheim prostituees. Dit is altijd zo geweest. Juist omdat het niet mag!

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Stelling:  bezoek aan een prostituee is een goede oplossing voor jongens die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan hun toekomstige vrouw.*


Nou ik heb liever dat hij dan met een 'normaal meisje' zou sexen ipv een hoertje gatver, ik vind dat gewoon zo vies. Dan verdient hij de naam afgelikte boterham nog niet eens.

Zo iemand heeft zoveel mensen gehad en dan neemt hij haar ieuuw geen zelfrespect voor zichzelf en voor zijn toekomstige vriendin

Sorry ik heb geen respect voor zoiemand, zulke personen zijn gewoon hypocriet. Als je een maagd vrouw wilt moet je haar wel verdienen en niet erop los gaan en dan eisen stellen dat je een maagd vrouw wilt hebben het is te gek voor woorden Kijk als een meisje maagd is en ze weet dat hij het niet is en ze vind het geen probleem ja dan zeg ik It''s your choice. 

Als je zelf allemaal dingen doet kun je toch geen eisen stellen of wel??

Kromme wereld

----------


## Gijs

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Gijs,
> 
> Je zegt dat gelovigen geen prostituees bezoeken.
> Ik ben niet met je eens, zij bezoeken juist meer in het diepste geheim prostituees. Dit is altijd zo geweest. Juist omdat het niet mag!*


Nou, je generaliseert wel!!! Er zullen vast wel gelovigen zijn die het doen, maar de meesten zeker niet.

----------


## ikje

De man wil graag met een maagd trouwen, maar mag een vrouw ook eisen, dat ze met een maagdelijke man trouwen wil?

----------


## 888

Bericht aan Samieraatje,

Inderdaad meiden en jongens die zoiets doen kan inderdaad geen eisen stellen. Dit is inderdaad hypocriet.

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Bericht aan Samieraatje,
> 
> Inderdaad meiden en jongens die zoiets doen kan inderdaad geen eisen stellen. Dit is inderdaad hypocriet.*


Ja ik hou niet van hypocriete mensen, ze zijn gewoon raar. Ze gaan er zelf helemaal op los... en dan willen ze wel met een maagd trouwen maar het maakt mij niet uit. Het is wel goed als ze dat zeggen en je weet dat ze zelf geen maagd zijn, want ik wil toch niet met zo iemand verder Zo zie je gelijk hoe zijn karakter is, (verrot)  :haha:  

Ik lach zulke mensen alleen maar uit

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Ja ik hou niet van hypocriete mensen, ze zijn gewoon raar. Ze gaan er zelf helemaal op los... en dan willen ze wel met een maagd trouwen maar het maakt mij niet uit. Het is wel goed als ze dat zeggen en je weet dat ze zelf geen maagd zijn, want ik wil toch niet met zo iemand verder Zo zie je gelijk hoe zijn karakter is, (verrot)  
> 
> Ik lach zulke mensen alleen maar uit*




salam samieraatje 

ik geef je gelijk en ja jongens zahma die willen een maagd maar die zijn al met heel de stad naar bed gegaan dat versta ik niet als je een serieuse meisje wilt dan moet je ook serieus blijven semhouli jongens maar het is zo!  :nerveus:

----------


## 888

Samieraatje,

Als beide maagd het huwelijk in zullen gaan dan is het inderdaad niet hypocriet!

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Samieraatje,
> 
> Als beide maagd het huwelijk in zullen gaan dan is het inderdaad niet hypocriet!*


ja dat zo ik graag hebben echt waar dat wij allebei maagd blijven en dan leren we iets nieuw en hij kan het dan ook niet vergelijken met zijn xssen!

----------


## Samieraatje

he maar dus als iemand geen maagd meer is mag die persoon niet trouwen met die persoon die wel maagd is??

Is dit echt zo?

Dus stel ik ben maagd en mijn vriend niet, mag ik dan van onze geloof niet met hem trouwen?

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *he maar dus als iemand geen maagd meer is mag die persoon niet trouwen met die persoon die wel maagd is??
> 
> Is dit echt zo?
> 
> Dus stel ik ben maagd en mijn vriend niet, mag ik dan van onze geloof niet met hem trouwen?*



salam samiraatje

met moslimbxl neen dat heb ik niet gezegd als die man niet maagd is dan is dat zo h we kunnen er niets aan veranderen

maar ik zou graag hebben dat mijn man maagd blijft 

groetjes en laat nog iets van jou weten

----------


## nefertiti

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Stelling:  bezoek aan een prostituee is een goede oplossing voor jongens die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan hun toekomstige vrouw.*


Dan zou je als vrouw ook wel "gebruik" mogen maken van een gigolo!
Iedereen gelijk voor de wet zou ik denken.

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door moslimbxl_ 
> *salam samiraatje
> 
> met moslimbxl neen dat heb ik niet gezegd als die man niet maagd is dan is dat zo h we kunnen er niets aan veranderen
> 
> maar ik zou graag hebben dat mijn man maagd blijft 
> 
> groetjes en laat nog iets van jou weten*


O oke  :haha:  maar is het ook zo dat van onze geloof je niet mag trouwen met iemand die ontmaagd is??

Want ik heb dat nooit gehoord

Groetjes Samira

----------


## catch22

Nou, de hippie-tijd is aan het meeste publiek alhier wel voorbij gegaan, moet ik vaststellen. De EO-jongerendag is er niks bij. Dus geen sex voor het huwelijk, zoenen mag wel? En mag dat overal dan? 

En stel nu eens dat het sexueel niet klikt? Ik wil de pret niet bederven, maar hoe goed de sex met iemand is, is niet op voorhand te voorspellen (en zeker niet als je allebei maagd bent.). Maar het is wel een cruciale factor voor de relatie. Niet beter om wat uit te proberen?

Enne, waarom is met een maagd trouwen zoveel beter? En dan niet meteen roepen: Zo is het 1300 lange jaren geleden opgeschreven, en daar hebben we ons aan te houden. 

Liefde en sex is een gekke combinatie, maar het is ook de mooiste combinatie die je kan bedenken. Maar, hoe cru het ook is, liefde en sex zijn niet op voorhand bedoeld om voor eeuwig gedeeld te worden tussen twee personen. Het is hard werken aan die noodzakelijkheid en om die noodzakelijkheid in te zien. 

Veel sterkte.

----------


## 888

Ieders eigen mening, toch!

----------


## Ben7

> En stel nu eens dat het sexueel niet klikt? Ik wil de pret niet bederven, maar hoe goed de sex met iemand is, is niet op voorhand te voorspellen (en zeker niet als je allebei maagd bent.). Maar het is wel een cruciale factor voor de relatie. Niet beter om wat uit te proberen?


uitproberen hoe het is om kinderen te maken ?
stel dat het lukt..dat uitproberen..dan komen er kinderen, buiten een huwelijk.
van twee mensen waarvan niet vast staat dat ze met elkaar voor het grote werk gaan (het huwelijk)

kan je beter "slechte sex" hebben in een huwelijk als kinderen met gescheiden ouders.

het gaat toch om liefde ?

waarom zelfzuchtig zijn om het risico te nemen dat "het product" van
het "proberen" verzekerd is van liefde (van allebei de ouders)

geen zin in verhaaltjes over condooms of andere voorbehoedsmiddelen, lees de gebruiksaanwijzing maar, geen garantie , staat er altijd in.

----------


## 888

En de pil dan Ben7?

----------


## Ben7

lees de gebruiksaanwijzing maar, staat me iets bij van zoveel procent betrouwbaar (99%)

dus geen garantie  :grote grijns: 

maar ja, ook al komt of is er wel iets wat volledige bescherming tegen kinderen of ziektes krijgen bied, blijft het een morele zaak die niemand ontkomt zonder er een gevolg van te merken als het uit verkeerde verlangens is.

Matthes 5:8
Zalig de reinen van hart, 
want zij zullen God zien.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *uitproberen hoe het is om kinderen te maken ?
> stel dat het lukt..dat uitproberen..dan komen er kinderen, buiten een huwelijk.*


Je stelt het nu wel heel erg negatief. De kans dat er kinderen komen als je de juiste voorbehoedsmiddelen gebruikt is heel erg klein. Niet afwezig maar wel heel erg klein. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *van twee mensen waarvan niet vast staat dat ze met elkaar voor het grote werk gaan (het huwelijk)*


Maar hetzelfde probleem heb je ook als je wel trouwt. Misschien komen er dan wel *geen* kinderen. Daar ga je toch ook niet vanuit. Die kans is namelijk niet veel kleiner of groter als kinderen krijgen voor het huwelijk.




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *kan je beter "slechte sex" hebben in een huwelijk als kinderen met gescheiden ouders.
> 
> het gaat toch om liefde ?*


Het gaat om de hele combinatie. De liefde is noodzakelijk, maar ook de sex, het geld en de familie die je erbij krijgt. De prioriteit zal ook ongeveer in die volgorde liggen. Maar als iemand trouwt omdat hij/zij kinderen wil, denk je dat het huwelijk lang stand houdt als er geen kinderen komen? 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *waarom zelfzuchtig zijn om het risico te nemen dat "het product" van
> het "proberen" verzekerd is van liefde (van allebei de ouders)*


Je hebt wel heel erg veel verwachtingen in een huwelijk. Eeuwige trouw en liefde lijkt het wel. Persoonlijk denk ik dat het iets te hoog gegrepen is en moet je al blij zijn als het redelijk gaat. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *geen zin in verhaaltjes over condooms of andere voorbehoedsmiddelen, lees de gebruiksaanwijzing maar, geen garantie , staat er altijd in.*


Je hebt ook geen garantie dat je man/vrouw altijd bij je blijft. Je hebt geen garantie dat je kinderen krijgt. Je hebt zelfs geen garantie dat je lang genoeg blijft leven. Dus dat met de voorbehoedsmiddelen en garantie is onzin. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> Je stelt het nu wel heel erg negatief. De kans dat er kinderen komen als je de juiste voorbehoedsmiddelen gebruikt is heel erg klein. Niet afwezig maar wel heel erg klein.


sinds wanneer is risico`s inschatten negatief ? maar zoals je zegt, het is wel aanwezig.
die 99% is dan dat er 1 % zit die niet gedekt is, zo klein is 1% niet, en zeker niet om te onderschatten als je leven er door vernietigt kan worden (ziektes). 




> Maar hetzelfde probleem heb je ook als je wel trouwt. Misschien komen er dan wel geen kinderen. Daar ga je toch ook niet vanuit. Die kans is namelijk niet veel kleiner of groter als kinderen krijgen voor het huwelijk.


de kinderen zijn in ieder geval verzekerd van twee ouders die hun lief (horen te) hebben.
(als de mensen echt serieus zijn met hun huwelijk)





> Het gaat om de hele combinatie. De liefde is noodzakelijk, maar ook de sex, het geld en de familie die je erbij krijgt. De prioriteit zal ook ongeveer in die volgorde liggen. Maar als iemand trouwt omdat hij/zij kinderen wil, denk je dat het huwelijk lang stand houdt als er geen kinderen komen?


sex is niet noodzakelijk. (alleen in het werelds denken)

trouwen moet je niet alleen doen omdat n of allebei kinderen willen,
d`r moet toch een basis zijn van twee mensen die van elkaar houden ongeacht wat er gebeurt (daar word ook in getrouwd, in voor en tegen spoed)
moet diegene dan zich maar aan houden, en anders niet trouwen.





> Je hebt wel heel erg veel verwachtingen in een huwelijk. Eeuwige trouw en liefde lijkt het wel. Persoonlijk denk ik dat het iets te hoog gegrepen is en moet je al blij zijn als het redelijk gaat.


jah in voor en tegenspoed, zoals `k net zeg  :Smilie: 





> Je hebt ook geen garantie dat je man/vrouw altijd bij je blijft. Je hebt geen garantie dat je kinderen krijgt. Je hebt zelfs geen garantie dat je lang genoeg blijft leven.


het leven is ook niet altijd risicoloos, maar je kan in ieder geval je best doen.




> Dus dat met de voorbehoedsmiddelen en garantie is onzin.


vertel maar tegen de wetenschap :P

(zouden mensen je zo kunnen laten zien)

----------


## Eelke

Als we in een perfecte wereld leven dan heb je misschien gelijk. We leven echter niet in een perfecte wereld en daar moet je dus zeker rekenig mee houden. Een huwelijk is niet alleen afhankelijk van liefde. Er zijn veel meer factoren die meespelen en daar zul je altijd rekening mee moeten houden. Sex is vrijwel altijd een belangrijk onderdeel van een relatie. Het is voor jou misschien "werelds denken" maar deze oerdriften zitten er nu eenmaal wel in.
Dan hebben we nog de kans dat je zwanger wordt (ondanks anticonceptie) tegenover de de kans dat een huwelijk ontbonden wordt. Persoonlijk denk ik dat je een beter huwelijk krijgt als je elkaar beter kent voordat je trouwt en hoe leer je elkaar beter kennen dan met sex. Ik denk dus dat de kans op een mislukt huwelijk kleiner wordt als je vooraf oefent met samenwonen. Verder denk ik dat je een huwelijk wat niet loopt omdat de mensen (toch) niet bij elkaar passen gewoon moet ontbinden. Over het algemeen zal dat ook beter zijn voor de kinderen. Beter een gezonde scheiding dan een ongezond huwelijk. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> Persoonlijk denk ik dat je een beter huwelijk krijgt als je elkaar beter kent voordat je trouwt en hoe leer je elkaar beter kennen dan met sex.


je bedoelt door te verlangen naar vlees zal je iemands geest (persoon) leren kennen.

dat bedoel ik: werelds denken. (onrealistisch ook) je weet straks niet ns waar je tegen aan loopt als je zo blijft denken.

zou je niet gewoon leuke dingen (die niet naar het vlees zijn) doen of geestelijke dingen delen..( je verdriet of leuke dingen, of moeilijke dingen)
zo leer je iemand pas kennen.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *je bedoelt door te verlangen naar vlees zal je iemands geest (persoon) leren kennen.*


Wel een beetje kort door de bocht, maar ja ook zo leer je iemand kennen. Op een hele intieme manier kun je zo van elkaar genieten en ook elkaar leren kennen. Hiermee bedoel ik natuurlijk niet dat je alles in twee en een halve minuut moet afraffelen maar tijd voor elkaar maakt om elkaar te ontdekken. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat bedoel ik: werelds denken. (onrealistisch ook) je weet straks niet ns waar je tegen aan loopt als je zo blijft denken.*


Het is niet *of* maar *en*. Natuurlijk moet je elkaar geestelijk leren kennen, maar ook lichamelijk moet je bij elkaar passen. Jij ziet dat als niet zo belangrijk maar er lopen genoeg huwelijken stuk omdat de sexuele relatie niet meer werkt. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *zou je niet gewoon leuke dingen (die niet naar het vlees zijn) doen of geestelijke dingen delen..( je verdriet of leuke dingen, of moeilijke dingen) zo leer je iemand pas kennen.*


Zo leer je ook iemand kennen. Je leert dan alleen maar die kant kennen terwijl er meer kanten aan een persoon zitten. Als je bijvoorbeeld niet de kans krijgt om alleen met iemand te zijn denk ik ook dat je iemand nooit echt zult leren kennen. Mensen reageren altijd anders als je in gezelschap zijn van anderen. Dat moslims nooit alleen mogen zijn voor hun huwelijk vind ik dus ook een foute regel. Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat ik mij bij mijn schoonouders anders gedrag dan thuis. 

Los van dit alles moet iedereen echter gewoon doen wat hem/haar goeddunkt. Een relatie opbouwen met iemand is al moeilijk genoeg zonder dat iedereen zich er mee bemoeid. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> Wel een beetje kort door de bocht, maar ja ook zo leer je iemand kennen. Op een hele intieme manier kun je zo van elkaar genieten en ook elkaar leren kennen. Hiermee bedoel ik natuurlijk niet dat je alles in twee en een halve minuut moet afraffelen maar tijd voor elkaar maakt om elkaar te ontdekken.


dat zeg ik : werelds denken (met een sluiertje er voor)

het is je eigen teen!

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat zeg ik : werelds denken (met een sluiertje er voor)*


Quate Ben7: dat bedoel ik: werelds denken. (onrealistisch ook) je weet straks niet ns waar je tegen aan loopt als je zo blijft denken.

En jij denk wel iemand te leren kennen die je nog nooit hebt aangeraakt. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *het is je eigen teen!*


Wat ???

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## 888

*Wat bedoel je met werelds denken.*

----------


## Ben7

> En jij denk wel iemand te leren kennen die je nog nooit hebt aangeraakt.


dat word wel heel erg goor zo

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat word wel heel erg goor zo*


Wat is er nu goor aan iemand aanraken? 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## 888

*Ligt er maar net aan wat!*

----------


## Ben7

> Wat bedoel je met werelds denken.


van alles wijs laten maken wat niet waar is.

zoals in eerdere berichten is aangetoond

voor Eelke nog:



> maar ook lichamelijk moet je bij elkaar passen.


dat weet je als je elkaar geestelijk kent. (echt kent dus)

maar om eerst het lichamelijke te doen is geen garantie dat het geestelijk goed zal gaan. 

daar ligt de steen!

ik heb hem gewezen, meer kan ik niet doen, je moet zelf lopen  :Smilie: 

ik kan er niets aan doen als iemand hem niet wilt zien, maar stoten is onvermijdelijk.








> Wat is er nu goor aan iemand aanraken?


we zitten in een onderwerp over sex. (zoals jij ook het aanraken bedoeld)

vind je het niet goor, je vraag, of ik iemand kan leren kennen zonder diegene "aan te hebben geraakt" zoals jij dat noemt.

dan zou iemand alleen z`n vrouw kunnen kennen, als het moreel blijft.

dus die vlieger gaat niet op.



het was weer leuk in dit onderwerp, succes met de (s)tenen :P dahg (L)  :Smilie:

----------


## Ben7

> Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat ik mij bij mijn schoonouders anders gedrag dan thuis.


je moet gewoon (proberen) jezelf te zijn Eelke 
ben `k ook niet altijd even goed in hoor..maar
dat heeft tijd nodig en ook tijd om jezelf te leren kennen.
(net alsof `k tegen mezelf praat  :Smilie: )

Groeten  :grote grijns:

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> maar ook lichamelijk moet je bij elkaar passen.
> 
> 
> dat weet je als je elkaar geestelijk kent. (echt kent dus)*


Lichamelijk en geestelijk elkaar kennen zijn twee verschillende dingen. Geestelijk kun je prima bij elkaar passen, terwijl het lichamelijk ver uit elkaar staat. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *maar om eerst het lichamelijke te doen is geen garantie dat het geestelijk goed zal gaan.*


Eens even wat omdraaien:
Maar om eerst het geestelijk te doen is geen garantie dat het lichamelijk goed zal gaan.

Het is de combinatie die een relatie laat werken, de ene kan niet zonder de andere.





> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *we zitten in een onderwerp over sex. (zoals jij ook het aanraken bedoeld)
> vind je het niet goor, je vraag, of ik iemand kan leren kennen zonder diegene "aan te hebben geraakt" zoals jij dat noemt.*


Wat is er goor aan sex? Wat is er mis met fysiek contact. Als ik iemand streel is dat toch niet goor? Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld een prachtig gezicht als op een mooie zomerdag er verliefde stelletjes in het park zitten. Of ze getrouwd zijn of niet maakt toch niets uit, zelfs al komt het tot sex. 





> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dan zou iemand alleen z`n vrouw kunnen kennen, als het moreel blijft.
> 
> dus die vlieger gaat niet op.*


Waarom gaat de vlieger niet op? Je kunt prima een aantal (lichamelijke) relaties hebben gehad voordat je in het huwelijk treed. Dat het niet mag in de islam wil niet zeggen dat het niet kan. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *het was weer leuk in dit onderwerp, succes met de (s)tenen :P dahg (L) *


De steen die jij ziet liggen daar kan ik prima overheen stappen zonder me eraan te stoten. Hij is namelijk een stuk kleiner in mijn belevingswereld. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *je moet gewoon (proberen) jezelf te zijn Eelke ben `k ook niet altijd even goed in hoor..maar dat heeft tijd nodig en ook tijd om jezelf te leren kennen. (net alsof `k tegen mezelf praat )*


Er is op zich niets mis met je "beter" te gedragen in gezelschap. In een relatie kom je elkaar echter ook tegen in slechte buien. Als ik in een slechte bui ben ga ik gewoon niet op visite, maar mijn vrouw moet er wel mee kunnen leven. Daarom is bijvoorbeeld twee weken op vakantie gaan zo goed voor een relatie. Veel stress omdat je 2 weken 24 uur per dag op elkaars lip zit. Als je zolang met elkaar kunt leven zonder je aan elkaar te ergeren dan heeft de relatie een goede kans. Dat is voor een moslim echter niet te doen lijkt mij, wat ik wel jammer vind. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> we zitten in een onderwerp over sex. (zoals jij ook het aanraken bedoeld)
> vind je het niet goor, je vraag, of ik iemand kan leren kennen zonder diegene "aan te hebben geraakt" zoals jij dat noemt.


dat was een reactie op iemand die zei dat je iemand pas kan kennen nadat je dat hebt gedaan, waarop mijn reactie was dat je dan alleen je vrouw zou kunnen kennen.

----------


## Ben7

> Er is op zich niets mis met je "beter" te gedragen in gezelschap.


het is een begin ja  :Smilie:

----------


## Kuijk

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Een prostituee is echt geen ander meisje, want een prostituee houdt werk en priv goed gescheiden. Een prostituee is buiten haar werktijden echt geen prostituee. *


Ook niet als ze van haar hobby haar beroep heeft gemaakt?

----------


## Ben7

> Eens even wat omdraaien:
> Maar om eerst het geestelijk te doen is geen garantie dat het lichamelijk goed zal gaan.
> 
> Het is de combinatie die een relatie laat werken, de ene kan niet zonder de andere.


als het geestelijk goed is tussen twee mensen komen ze overal doorheen.

----------


## ToErQ_NiGoS

wat is dit voor bullshit seg??!!
Waarom zou een jongen een hoer mogen bezoeken en meisjes moeten maar afwachten??
Ik vind dat jongens ook moeten wachten, zo hoort het ook te zijn in ons geloof
Als een jongen zich niet kan inhouden voor 5 min plezier dan vind ik dat wel heel zielig  :kotsen:

----------


## Kuijk

> _Geplaatst door ToErQ_NiGoS_ 
> *
> Als een jongen zich niet kan inhouden voor 5 min plezier dan vind ik dat wel heel zielig *


Het is vooral zielig als hij voor een heel uur betaald heeft.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat was een reactie op iemand die zei dat je iemand pas kan kennen nadat je dat hebt gedaan, waarop mijn reactie was dat je dan alleen je vrouw zou kunnen kennen.*


Ik was het die dat zei en ik heb nog steeds die mening. Als je niet samen zonder inmenging van buiten je relatie kunt ontwikkelen dan vraag ik met af of je elkaar wel leert kennen. Verder denk ik dat fysiek contact (hoeft nog niet eens volledige sex te zijn) ook erg belangrijk is om een relatie op te bouwen. Dat je dat als moslim niet mag is mij bekend maar daar gaat de discussie dan ook over: moet dat niet veranderd worden. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *als het geestelijk goed is tussen twee mensen komen ze overal doorheen.*


Dat is wel een hele grote ALS.

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> Dat is wel een hele grote ALS.


maar een zekerheid wanneer ze allebei (waarachtig) geloven, en daarbij het ja woord, op dat ze in voor en tegenspoed trouwen, geven.

ps: ik ga er vanuit dat die mensen hun huwelijk serieus nemen en de tijd hebben genomen hoe waarachtig iemand in haar/zijn geloof is.

dat andere in je bericht klonk eerst alsof iemand een ander niet kon leren kennen, zonder lichamelijk contact, daarbij vroeg ik me dus af hoe je, je vrienden leert kennen.
vandaar dat ik het over moreel had.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *maar een zekerheid wanneer ze allebei (waarachtig) geloven, en daarbij het ja woord, op dat ze in voor en tegenspoed trouwen, geven.
> 
> ps: ik ga er vanuit dat die mensen hun huwelijk serieus nemen en de tijd hebben genomen hoe waarachtig iemand in haar/zijn geloof is.*


Maar als er ALTIJD iemand bij is, leer je elkaar dan ook echt kennen. Er zijn heel veel dingen waar ik wel met mijn vrouw over spreek maar zeker niet met anderen. Verder kun je geestelijk wel helemaal bij elkaar passen maar als je elkaar lichamelijk tegen gaat staan denk ik niet dat het huwelijk lang standhouden.




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat andere in je bericht klonk eerst alsof iemand een ander niet kon leren kennen, zonder lichamelijk contact, daarbij vroeg ik me dus af hoe je, je vrienden leert kennen.
> vandaar dat ik het over moreel had.*


De diepgang van mijn relatie met mijn vrienden is heel anders dan die met mijn vrouw. Mijn vrienden zijn ook niet altijd bij me en komen voor in een redelijk gecontroleerde omgeving die ik zelf bepaal. 
Mijn vrouw ziet mij dagelijks in alle omstandigheden en dat is een stuk ingrijpender. Voordat je in het huwelijk stapt ben ik dan ook van mening dat mensen elkaar leren goed kennen en daar hoort geen "derde" persoon bij en volgens mij wel fysiek contact. Hoever je wilt gaan met dat fysieke contact moet iedereen zelf beslissen maar sex wil ik daar niet per defenitie uitsluiten. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> Maar als er ALTIJD iemand bij is, leer je elkaar dan ook echt kennen.


ik zeg ook niet dat diegene nooit alleen samen mogen zijn.





> Er zijn heel veel dingen waar ik wel met mijn vrouw over spreek maar zeker niet met anderen.


dat begrijp ik  :Smilie:  is juist mooi, als je dingen kan delen.





> Verder kun je geestelijk wel helemaal bij elkaar passen maar als je elkaar lichamelijk tegen gaat staan denk ik niet dat het huwelijk lang standhouden


ik weet niet precies wat je met lichamelijk tegen staan bedoelt.


1 Korinthirs 7
1 Wat nu de punten betreft, waarover gij mij geschreven hebt, het is goed voor een mens niet aan een vrouw verbonden te zijn, 2 maar met het oog op de gevallen van hoererij moet ieder zijn eigen vrouw hebben en iedere vrouw haar eigen man.

die tekst is dus eigenlijk voor mensen die al samen sex voor het huwelijk hebben.(dat om hoererij te voorkomen/beendigen mensen beter met elkaar kunnen trouwen)
als de n minder wilt als de ander geeft de volgende tekst raad daarvoor.

3 De man kome jegens de vrouw zijn (echtelijke) verplichtingen na en evenzo de vrouw jegens haar man.
4 De vrouw heeft niet zelf over haar lichaam te beschikken, doch haar man; en eveneens heeft de man niet zelf over zijn lichaam te beschikken, doch zijn vrouw. 
5 Onthoudt dat elkander niet, tenzij met onderling goedvinden (en) voor een bepaalde tijd, om u te wijden aan het gebed, maar om daarna weder samen te komen, opdat niet de satan u verzoeke wegens [uw] gemis aan zelfbeheersing. 
6 Dit zeg ik om u tegemoet te komen, niet om u te bevelen.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *ik zeg ook niet dat diegene nooit alleen samen mogen zijn.*


De islam echter wel, de christenen zijn wat de betreft al een stuk soepeler. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *ik weet niet precies wat je met lichamelijk tegen staan bedoelt.*


Wat ik bedoel is de beleving van lichamelijk contact. Stel de ene houdt van urenlang knuffelen en de ander niet. Ook op sexueel gebied kunnen de wensen flink ver uit elkaar liggen. Voor een deel kun je dit wel aanpassen omdat je van de ander houdt, maar er is een grens. Als het niet mogelijk is om deze grensen met elkaar in overeenstemming te brengen dan is hiet huwelijk snel voorbij of er onplezierig. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *1 Korinthirs 7
> 1 Wat nu de punten betreft, waarover gij mij geschreven hebt, het is goed voor een mens niet aan een vrouw verbonden te zijn, 2 maar met het oog op de gevallen van hoererij moet ieder zijn eigen vrouw hebben en iedere vrouw haar eigen man.
> 
> die tekst is dus eigenlijk voor mensen die al samen sex voor het huwelijk hebben.(dat om hoererij te voorkomen/beendigen mensen beter met elkaar kunnen trouwen)*


Ik lees hier niet dat sex voor het huwelijk niet mag. Ik lees alleen dat als je een relatie hebt met een vrouw je niet een andere erbij moet nemen. Dus gewoon niet vreemd gaan, zowel voor als na het huwelijk. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *als de n minder wilt als de ander geeft de volgende tekst raad daarvoor.
> 
> 3 De man kome jegens de vrouw zijn (echtelijke) verplichtingen na en evenzo de vrouw jegens haar man.
> 4 De vrouw heeft niet zelf over haar lichaam te beschikken, doch haar man; en eveneens heeft de man niet zelf over zijn lichaam te beschikken, doch zijn vrouw. 
> 5 Onthoudt dat elkander niet, tenzij met onderling goedvinden (en) voor een bepaalde tijd, om u te wijden aan het gebed, maar om daarna weder samen te komen, opdat niet de satan u verzoeke wegens [uw] gemis aan zelfbeheersing. 
> 6 Dit zeg ik om u tegemoet te komen, niet om u te bevelen.*


Maar ergens moet er toch een grens zijn. Deze grens is voor iedereen anders en daar zal de ander zich prettig bij moeten voelen of het moeten accepteren. Los daarvan, wat is er zo slecht om voor het huwelijk sex te hebben met elkaar? 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Ben7

> De islam echter wel, de christenen zijn wat de betreft al een stuk soepeler.


geen idee.




> Ik lees hier niet dat sex voor het huwelijk niet mag.


was ook een tekst gericht aan de mensen die het toen wel al hadden.




> Ik lees alleen dat als je een relatie hebt met een vrouw je niet een andere erbij moet nemen. Dus gewoon niet vreemd gaan, zowel voor als na het huwelijk.


er word ook aangeraden om te trouwen om hoererij te voorkomen*,
omdat het niet zeker is of diegene wel bij elkaar blijven (even los van het feit dat mensen kunnen scheiden gezien, wat vanuit mijn geloof alleen bij overspel is toegestaan)

*1 Kor 7:2...ieder zijn eigen vrouw hebben en iedere vrouw haar eigen man.

man en vrouw is niet hetzelfde als vriend en vriendin.





> wat is er zo slecht om voor het huwelijk sex te hebben met elkaar?


dat mensen geen oprechte belofte voor Gods aangezicht hebben dat ze bij elkaar zullen blijven

ook al trouwen mensen alleen in een gemeentehuis, is het toch voor Gods aangezicht. (als het oprecht is)

het is een belofte van liefde in voor en tegenspoed en God is Liefde  :Smilie: 

1 Joh 4,8 
Wie niet liefheeft, heeft God niet leren kennen; God is immers liefde.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *er word ook aangeraden om te trouwen om hoererij te voorkomen*,
> omdat het niet zeker is of diegene wel bij elkaar blijven (even los van het feit dat mensen kunnen scheiden gezien, wat vanuit mijn geloof alleen bij overspel is toegestaan)*


Nee er staat dit: 



> maar met het oog op de gevallen van hoererij moet ieder zijn eigen vrouw hebben en iedere vrouw haar eigen man.


Iedereen dus bij zijn eigen man/vrouw en niet iedereen naar een hoer. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> **1 Kor 7:2...ieder zijn eigen vrouw hebben en iedere vrouw haar eigen man.
> 
> man en vrouw is niet hetzelfde als vriend en vriendin.*


Man en vrouw zegt niets over wel of niet getrouwd. 




> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat mensen geen oprechte belofte voor Gods aangezicht hebben dat ze bij elkaar zullen blijven
> 
> ook al trouwen mensen alleen in een gemeentehuis, is het toch voor Gods aangezicht. (als het oprecht is)
> 
> het is een belofte van liefde in voor en tegenspoed en God is Liefde 
> 
> 1 Joh 4,8 
> Wie niet liefheeft, heeft God niet leren kennen; God is immers liefde.*


Zegt verder niets over sex voor het huwelijk. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *4 De vrouw heeft niet zelf over haar lichaam te beschikken, doch haar man; en eveneens heeft de man niet zelf over zijn lichaam te beschikken, doch zijn vrouw. 
> *


mag ik hieruit concluderen dat een vrouw noch man aan zelfbevrediging mag doen?

----------


## Ben7

> mag ik hieruit concluderen dat een vrouw noch man aan zelfbevrediging mag doen?


de context gaat over de sexuele daad, dus tussen man en vrouw.

zelfbevrediging zegt al iets, dat God niet als hoogste word geplaatst.

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *gaat over de sexuele daad, dus tussen man en vrouw.
> *


Maak dat eens wijs aan een homo...eh wat flauw zeg!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door ToErQ_NiGoS_ 
> *wat is dit voor bullshit seg??!!
> Waarom zou een jongen een hoer mogen bezoeken en meisjes moeten maar afwachten??
> Ik vind dat jongens ook moeten wachten, zo hoort het ook te zijn in ons geloof
> Als een jongen zich niet kan inhouden voor 5 min plezier dan vind ik dat wel heel zielig *


Dit is zo want eerlijk is eerlijk. Dus ook wachten!

----------


## Kuijk

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Dit is zo want eerlijk is eerlijk. Dus ook wachten!*


Eerlijk is eerlijk, dus geen enkele reden om te wachten. De natuur zijn gang laten gaan, maar wel veilig.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Kuijk_ 
> *Eerlijk is eerlijk, dus geen enkele reden om te wachten. De natuur zijn gang laten gaan, maar wel veilig.*

----------


## skyangel

het is voor zo wel de man als de vrouw HARAM om zina te plegen dus...??? ik ben het er echt niet mee eens. al hoe wel veel jongens denken dat dat voor hun is toegestaan omdat ze een man zijn maar goed allah heeft dat niet gezegd en hij oordeelt de gene die zina plegen niet wij...

wasalaam moehalaikoem farida

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door skyangel_ 
> *het is voor zo wel de man als de vrouw HARAM om zina te plegen dus...??? ik ben het er echt niet mee eens. al hoe wel veel jongens denken dat dat voor hun is toegestaan omdat ze een man zijn maar goed allah heeft dat niet gezegd en hij oordeelt de gene die zina plegen niet wij...
> 
> wasalaam moehalaikoem farida*


ik ben helemaal met je eens bravo voor wat je hier gezegd hebt  :tover:

----------


## skyangel

> _Geplaatst door moslimbxl_ 
> *ik ben helemaal met je eens bravo voor wat je hier gezegd hebt *


bedankt voor je reactie moslimbxl

----------


## Uncas Mohawk

> _Geplaatst door Ras Delftenaar_ 
> *Een prostituee is echt geen ander meisje, want een prostituee houdt werk en priv goed gescheiden. Een prostituee is buiten haar werktijden echt geen prostituee. *


Dus als ik naar een prostituee ga en hem er eens lekker inhang, dan heb ik dus geen seks???? COOL!!!!

----------


## Uncas Mohawk

> _Geplaatst door catch22_ 
> * 
> En stel nu eens dat het sexueel niet klikt? Ik wil de pret niet bederven, maar hoe goed de sex met iemand is, is niet op voorhand te voorspellen (en zeker niet als je allebei maagd bent.). Maar het is wel een cruciale factor voor de relatie. Niet beter om wat uit te proberen?
> *


In een goed huwelijk, dus waar waarlijk uit liefde is getrouwd, bestaat geen "slechte sex"!!!
Dan is het dus een activiteit waar beide partijen ALLES doen om de andere partij te behagen!!!!
Het gaat niet alleen om de activiteit maar", naar MIJN mening, om geestelijke bevredeging door middel van het lichaamelijke.

Door jouw lichamelijk gedrag kan je jouw parntner laten zien wat je voor haar voelt zonder het te zeggen met woorden.

Dus om kort te gaan: In een goed huwelijk klikt de sex ALTYD!!!!

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Uncas Mohawk_ 
> *In een goed huwelijk, dus waar waarlijk uit liefde is getrouwd, bestaat geen "slechte sex"!!!
> Dan is het dus een activiteit waar beide partijen ALLES doen om de andere partij te behagen!!!!*


In een spectrum van seculier naar orgie en van roze wolken tot SM denk ik niet dat iedereen ALLES zal doen om de ander te behagen. 




> _Geplaatst door Uncas Mohawk_ 
> *Het gaat niet alleen om de activiteit maar", naar MIJN mening, om geestelijke bevredeging door middel van het lichaamelijke.*


Soms wel maar soms is het ook puur lichamelijk. 




> _Geplaatst door Uncas Mohawk_ 
> *Door jouw lichamelijk gedrag kan je jouw parntner laten zien wat je voor haar voelt zonder het te zeggen met woorden.
> 
> Dus om kort te gaan: In een goed huwelijk klikt de sex ALTYD!!!!*


  :student:  Dream on.....

Je kunt het accepteren dat de sex niet is zoals jij wilt maar het hoeft echt niet altijd te klikken, daarvoor is sex gewoon te veelzijdig. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door skyangel_ 
> *bedankt voor je reactie moslimbxl*



dat is helemaal normaal het is gewoon de waarheid  :kroatie:

----------


## mounir B

Bezoek aan prostitutie vind ik zo laag dat ik er geen woorden voor heb.

Als je een goede moslim bent dan zou je daar niet eens aan denken, maar goed je hebt nou eenmaal mensen die dat wel doen. 

voor die mensen heb ik een advies, namelijk lees de hadith over zina en als je dat begrijpt dat zal je je schamen dat je daar aan denkt laat staan doen.

en als ik heel krom mag antwoorden dan zeg een ding tegen de mensen die het met de stelling eens zijn, namelijk het volgende

Waarom voor sex betalen als het gratis kan ga daar maar goed overna denken.


Het is niet verkeerd bedoeld en anders mijn excusses


groetjes

----------


## skyangel

> _Geplaatst door mounir B_ 
> *Bezoek aan prostitutie vind ik zo laag dat ik er geen woorden voor heb.
> 
> Als je een goede moslim bent dan zou je daar niet eens aan denken, maar goed je hebt nou eenmaal mensen die dat wel doen. 
> 
> voor die mensen heb ik een advies, namelijk lees de hadith over zina en als je dat begrijpt dat zal je je schamen dat je daar aan denkt laat staan doen.
> 
> en als ik heel krom mag antwoorden dan zeg een ding tegen de mensen die het met de stelling eens zijn, namelijk het volgende
> 
> ...


ik ben het helemaal met je eens mounir. maar helaas zijn er mensen die daar niet aan denken en het echt spannend vinden of wat dan ook maar ik zeg altijd allah ziet alles. ik snap ook werkelijk niet wat ze daar aan hebben en ja zoasl jij al zegt waarom duur doen als t ook anders kan maar dan heb ik weer zoiets van doe het alleen met je eigen vrouw en laat anderen met rust want zo moeilijk kan dat niet zijn toch? moehiem ik ben het echt met je eens!

groetjes

----------


## raiss014

Naar een prostiuee gaan is een schande als je dat doet dan bega je een verkeerde kant op , want dan ben je op zoek nar AIDS 







................................Een smaak krijg je van je eigen vrouw en is alleen voor jou en niemand anders..............................  :duivel:   :duivel:

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door raiss014_ 
> *Naar een prostiuee gaan is een schande als je dat doet dan bega je een verkeerde kant op , want dan ben je op zoek nar AIDS*


Als je niet meteen naar een verslaafde stoephoer gaat is een prostituee gewoon veilig hoor. Gewoon de juiste voorbehoeds middelen gebruiken en dan is er niets mis mee. 




> _Geplaatst door raiss014_ 
> *................................Een smaak krijg je van je eigen vrouw en is alleen voor jou en niemand anders..............................  *


Maar wat als je nu geen vrouw hebt? Ik kan me best voorstellen dat mensen dan naar een prostituee gaan. Als beide partijen het er mee eens zijn lig ik er ook niet wakker van, dat is helemaal hun eigen keuze. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## assmaoiman

is geen onderwerp om erover te descuseren. dit is HARAM = ZINA.
je kunt t terug vinden in het begin van Soerat Annoer. 

je kan beter naar de hel gaan dan naar een smerige hoer die geen werk kan vinden. met of zonder condoooooom is een val, dan gaat men denken oh ja met condom is veilig en mogelijk "ik doe het"nee hoor dat is Duivels denkmanier. 


wassalam

----------


## eLVeertje

als mijn man o0it naar een hoer zou gaan zou en ook als hij vreemd zou gaan zou ik het hem no0it vergeven.. het is echt een schande..!!

als ik er niet achterkom.. dan heeft hij geluk.. maar ik vind het egt erg

hij ho0rt bij zijn vrouw.. zijn vrouw bij hem.. waar heeft hij een hoer voor nodig als hij zijn vrouw heeft? Als zij hem niet kan bieden wat hij wil.. waarom is hij dan met haar getrouwd..

----------


## Ben7

> als ik er niet achterkom.. dan heeft hij geluk..


100 % garantie dat hij geen geluk zou hebben, ook al merk jij het niet.

----------


## criminar

Een man mag naar een prostitue gaan als zijn vrouw zijn sexuele voorkeuren niet wil bevredigen.

Ik ga n maal per week om bepaalde standjes uit te proberen.

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *100 % garantie dat hij geen geluk zou hebben, ook al merk jij het niet.*


  :wow:  wat zeg je allemaal man??? ben je gek ofzo

doe het in een halale manier en het zal natuurlijk ok zijn tegen over allah (swt) 

als jij zo denkt dan kan allah (swt) jou alleen beordeelen wij zijn hier gewoon om jou tips te geven 

groetjes hayat

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Een man mag naar een prostitue gaan als zijn vrouw zijn sexuele voorkeuren niet wil bevredigen.
> 
> Ik ga n maal per week om bepaalde standjes uit te proberen.*


GELIJK HEB JE MAN

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door eLVeertje_ 
> *als mijn man o0it naar een hoer zou gaan zou en ook als hij vreemd zou gaan zou ik het hem no0it vergeven.. het is echt een schande..!!
> 
> als ik er niet achterkom.. dan heeft hij geluk.. maar ik vind het egt erg
> 
> hij ho0rt bij zijn vrouw.. zijn vrouw bij hem.. waar heeft hij een hoer voor nodig als hij zijn vrouw heeft? Als zij hem niet kan bieden wat hij wil.. waarom is hij dan met haar getrouwd..*



Je kan niet elke dag aan de wortels gaan. Als je er goede afspraken over maakt hoeft dit geen bezwaar te zijn.Dit is mijn mening.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Fa_
> *Stelling:*  bezoek aan een prostituee is een goede oplossing voor jongens die geen seks willen hebben met een ander meisje dan hun toekomstige vrouw.


Hoe denk je zelf over deze stelling, Fa?

Ik vind het verachtelijk.

Ten eerste is een prostituee ook een vrouw.
Ten tweede is deze houding bij een man een toppunt van schijnheiligheid en onoprechtheid.

----------


## nismi

ehm , ja heel eerlijk zou ik er niet eens zoveel probemen mee hebben als het maar veilig zou gaan! liever niet maar, stel nou dat je hij iets wil wat jij niet wilt, dan heb ik liever dat ie het met een hoer doet(en dus zonder emoties en risico`s dat ik em kwijtraak) dan met een of andere slet die het voor wat drank doet. ?Maar ja ik ben dan ook geen moslima en mijn vriend gaat ook niet naar de hoeren dus maybe dat ik , eenmaal in de situatie, er heel anders tegen aan kijk. 

liefs nismi

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door nismi_
> "l`enfer c`est les autres" -Sartre-


Peut-tre. Mais le paradis, c'est aussi les autres.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Salaam aleikoem beste mensen,

geen seks voor het huwelijk en geen seks naast het huwelijk. Dat is toch zo klaar als een klontje!!

Dus ook geen prostituee. 

Ja in Nederland is de norm anders. Hier moet je zo vroeg mogelijk experimenteren met seks. Je kauwt je kauwgom totdat er geen smaak aan zit. Je spuugt het uit. En neemt een nieuwe. Een nieuwe vriend met weer een andere smaak. Dit keer kies je voor vanilla.
Wel de lusten niet de lasten. Je bent weer een ervaring rijker!!

En als hij echt van je houd dan wil hij best wel samenwonen. Je noemt hem je vriend. Je man klinkt zo bezitterig!!! 
Trouwen doen we niet meer in deze tijd, een trouwring zegt toch niks meer. Je hebt al zoveel vriendjes gehad. 
Maar heel misschien toch wel trouwen, omdat je het leuk vind een witte jurk te dragen en je op te tutten.
wassalaam

----------


## Kuijk

Sex voor het huwelijk, sex na het huwelijk, sex tijdens het huwelijk en sex naast het huwelijk. Moet allemaal kunnen. Dat moet iedereen lekker met zijn of haar eigen vriend of vriendin uitzoeken. Prostituee is niet voor nix het oudste beroep ter wereld. Het is trouwens ook niet voor nix dat juist in Iran de prostitutie welig tiert, maar dat is een heel ander verhaal.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Sommige vrouwen vinden het blijkbaar niet erg dat hij naar de hoeren gaat.
Je geven liever terrein weg. Uit angst om zelf verlaten te worden. 
Of is het omdat ze zo meelevend zijn en willen dat hun vriend toch geniet. Omdat zijzelf hem niet tegemoet kunnen komen.

Maar waarom maken deze vrouwen dan een onderscheidt tussen hoeren en andere 'normale' vrouwen zoals zijzelf. 

Dit zijn echt hypocriete vrouwen die de hoeren als een lagere orde zien waarvan ze niks te vrezen hebben. Dus dat mag dan.

Maar als haar vriend met een meisje uit een cafe naar bed gaat dan is het meteen paniek.
WANT ZIJ IS EEN CONCURRENT!! 
Ja ja lang leven de hokjes geest. Alles uit angt en angst om alleen te zijn. Dan maar angstvallig vastklampen aan je vriend. 

wassalaam beste mensen

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Beste Kuik,

natuurlijk moet iedereen het zelf weten. 
Als je daarover goede afspraken kan maken met je vriend. 
Afspraak is afspraak toch?
Alles moet kunnen in Nederland. 
We leven in een vrij land. We leven in een democratisch land. In een liberaal land, waar verstandige mensen leven die hun eigen keuzes wel kunnen maken.

En ja prostitutie bestaat al heel erg lang. 
VROUWEN ZIJN NOOIT BELANGRIJK GEWEEST>
Filosofen twijfelden zelfs of ze wel intelligentie hadden!! En dat is niet zo lang geleden!!
Vrouwen staan of aan het aanrecht of ze worden gebombadeerd tot een babe met boogie boogie. 
En we willen ze o zo graag allebij...
En Iran dat is inderdaad een verhaal apart. Zo een land gun ik niemand.
Het is het land van Khomeini, niet van de Islam!!!!
wassalaam Rabia

----------


## 12many

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *
> 
> Ja in Nederland is de norm anders. Hier moet je zo vroeg mogelijk experimenteren met seks. Je kauwt je kauwgom totdat er geen smaak aan zit. Je spuugt het uit. En neemt een nieuwe. Een nieuwe vriend met weer een andere smaak. Dit keer kies je voor vanilla.
> Wel de lusten niet de lasten. Je bent weer een ervaring rijker!!
> *


Het ligt echt niet aan Nederlanders. Procentueel het grootste gedeelte van de prostiueebezoekers zijn allochtonen waarbij vooral Turken an Marokkanen een groot gedeelte van deze groep uitmaken.

Bij de eerste generatie gastarbeiders was prostitueebezoek heel normaal. Alhoewel geen van deze "voorvaders" het zal toegeven ging 9 van de 10 regelmatig naar een prostituee. De meeste van deze mannen waren getrouwd en hadden zelf kinderen. En de keuze in prostitueens werd meestal gemaakt naar prijs en zeker niet naar uiterlijk of hygiene. Regelmatig werd zelfs een "escort" gedeeld door een heel gastarbeiderspension.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Ik heb het niet over De NEDERLANDERS.. 

Ik heb het over NEDERLAND.

Over de heersende norm en opvatting in Nederland. Oppervlakkige relaties, dat het nor-maal is om naar de hoeren te gaan. Dat het een functie heeft in de maatschappij en zo ook wordt gezien. Het is gewoon slavernij. Vooral als we het hebben over buitenlandse meisjes die gedwongen naar Nederland worden gehaald om te werken.

Ja prostitutie komt overal voor. Zowel Nederlanders, Turken, Marokkanen en Chinezen maken er gebruik van. 

En Marokkanen, Turken weten dat het volgens de Koran verboden is. Iedereen is er zelf verantwoordelijk voor. Zoals er corrupte Nederlanders zijn zo zijn er ook corrupte Marokkanen.

Het maakt niet uit tot welke natie je hoort, het maakt wel uit in hoeverre je aan Gods woord houd. 

Ik heb meer met een gelovige Nederlander dan een ongelovige Marokkaan.
Ik heb meer met een Christen die zich onthoud van seks naast het huwelijk dan een Turk die er drie Nederlandse vriendinnen op na houd.

Het gaat om integriteit tegenover God en je medemens.

Het is je houding tegenover Gods schepping en zijn schepselen. En dat is respect ....geen uitbuiting.

wassalaam, Rabia

----------


## Kuijk

God kan de pot op. Even wachten... Neen, weer geen bliksemschicht. God bestaat namelijk niet, of het kan hem geen reet schelen wat er op aarde gebeurt.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Beste Kuijk,

Jij gelooft er niet in, dus je gedraagt je er niet naar. 
Je zegt zelfs God bestaat niet.

Ik zeg: ik weet dat God bestaat. En ik weet heel zeker dat de duivel bestaat. En dat engelen bestaan. En dat de djins bestaan. 

Er zijn een aantal regels hoe mensen met elkaar horen om te gaan beschreven door onze Schepper. Die de zon elke ochtend weer op laat komen. En JOU hart laat kloppen. Jou alles heeft gegeven waarmee je kunt leven. Wees dankbaar!

Er is niet alleen ik - en een ander meisje - en wij maken de spelregels.


Ik kan het je niet uitleggen. En jij zal mij ook niet kunnen begrijpen. 


Anyway jij bent het gewend om zonder God te leven. 
Je weet niet wat je mist. 


En ik kan Zijn bestaan niet ontkennen, omdat ik weet dat Hij bestaat.
Mijn leven stelt niks voor zonder mijn Meester. Ik hou van Hem.
En die leegte kan niks of niemand vullen. 

Ik geniet van alles omwille van Hem. 





Ons discussie houdt hier dan ook op! 


slaap lekker

wassalaam, Rabia

----------


## moslimbxl

> _Geplaatst door Kuijk_ 
> *God kan de pot op. Even wachten... Neen, weer geen bliksemschicht. God bestaat namelijk niet, of het kan hem geen reet schelen wat er op aarde gebeurt.*



hey Kuijk

ik vind dat jij dat niet zo moet zeggen want er zijn mensen die in God wel geloven en nog een kans als jij daar niet in gelooft dan zijn dat jouw zaken maar leer anderen respecteren en hun godsdienst ook!

ik hoop dat het duidelijk voor jou is!

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Salaam aleikoem beste mensen,
> 
> geen seks voor het huwelijk en geen seks naast het huwelijk. Dat is toch zo klaar als een klontje!!
> 
> Dus ook geen prostituee. 
> 
> Ja in Nederland is de norm anders. Hier moet je zo vroeg mogelijk experimenteren met seks. Je kauwt je kauwgom totdat er geen smaak aan zit. Je spuugt het uit. En neemt een nieuwe. Een nieuwe vriend met weer een andere smaak. Dit keer kies je voor vanilla.
> Wel de lusten niet de lasten. Je bent weer een ervaring rijker!!
> ...

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_






Waarom verdraai je mijn woorden BEACHBOY..
met dat COPY-PASTE gedoe..


Je werkt zeker als HOMO in de PROSTITUTIE. 
Ik begrijp dat je prostitutie aanmoedigd. 
Je hoort de euro's al klinkelen...

en dat wat je al laatst noemde is zo een onzin CLICHE..echt uitgekauwd..

wassalaam, Rabia

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Waarom verdraai je mijn woorden BEACHBOY..
> met dat COPY-PASTE gedoe..
> 
> 
> Je werkt zeker als HOMO in de PROSTITUTIE. 
> Ik begrijp dat je prostitutie aanmoedigd. 
> Je hoort de euro's al klinkelen...
> 
> ...



Ik werk niet in de prostitutie,maar ik ken wel veel marocboys die in die wereld zitten,en ik maak daar wel eens gebruik van,dat mag je best weten.En ze zijn zeer goed,maar dat weet je zelf ook wel.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Ik werk niet in de prostitutie,maar ik ken wel veel marocboys die in die wereld zitten,en ik maak daar wel eens gebruik van,dat mag je best weten.En ze zijn zeer goed,maar dat weet je zelf ook wel.*








Subhaan'Allah.

Ik heb echt medelijden met jou. Dat mag je best weten. 
Dat je zegt dat mannen zonder prostitutie anderen zouden verkrachten.


Dus als er geen prostitutie zou zijn geweest, dan zou jij marokkaanse jongens aanranden en verkrachten!!!


Wat is het leven toch makkelijk..

Zolang jij je lusten maar kan bevredigen.. en of het nu een hond is of een man of een kind, het maakt jou niet uit.

Ik denk zelfs dat jij zou gaan bonken op een warme lijk!!

Ja beachboy gelukkig zijn er gigolo's anders had je zelfs een lijk verkracht!!

wassalaam, Rabia

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Salaam aleikoem beste mensen,
> 
> geen seks voor het huwelijk en geen seks naast het huwelijk. Dat is toch zo klaar als een klontje!!
> 
> Dus ook geen prostituee. 
> 
> Ja in Nederland is de norm anders. Hier moet je zo vroeg mogelijk experimenteren met seks. Je kauwt je kauwgom totdat er geen smaak aan zit. Je spuugt het uit. En neemt een nieuwe. Een nieuwe vriend met weer een andere smaak. Dit keer kies je voor vanilla.
> Wel de lusten niet de lasten. Je bent weer een ervaring rijker!!
> ...


 Salaam aleikum Rabia, hee ik zie deze topic nu pas, is al beetje oud. Maar ik ben het volledig mee eens wat je hier zegt. Mensen moeten het natuurlijk zelf weten hoe ze willen leven, dat voorop. Maar niet iedereen vindt wat hier in nederland gebruikelijk is, ook ideaal. Ik dus niet. En ik ben het dus niet eens met al dat gewauwel van oh wat is de nederlandse vrouw toch waanzinnig bevrijd. Het is gewoon anders maar niet beter.

----------


## C Ouahid

Goed, prostitutie hoort niet thuis bij de Islam, maar hoe zit het dan met sommige stromingen van de Islam.
Met sommige stromingen en in landen als Egypte, Pakistan... is het mogelijk om met een vrouw te trouwen voor een perioden van 1 uur tot een paar dagen.
Is dat de regels naar je eigen belang ombuigen of niet ?

Eigenlijk vind ik het maar flauwekul dat dit toegelaten wordt maar het gebeurt.

----------


## Kuijk

Prostitutie moet gewoon mogen.

----------


## C Ouahid

Waarom moet het gewoon mogen dan ?
Ik vind het een teken van zwakte en dat je een persoon bent die zich niet kan beheersen door zijn haar verstand te gebruiken.

Prostitutie ? Zou jij willen dat jou moeder, zus, dochter, tante of vriendin hieraan begeeft ? Gun het een ander dan ook niet.

----------


## moro_79

> _Geplaatst door C Ouahid_ 
> Met sommige stromingen en in landen als Egypte, Pakistan... is het mogelijk om met een vrouw te trouwen voor een perioden van 1 uur tot een paar dagen.
> [/B]


je hebt gelijk, maar dat is alleen gangbaar bij de sijiten en niet bij de soenieten...
iran is sijitisch, egypte en pakistan zijn soenistische landen.

----------


## C Ouahid

> _Geplaatst door moro_79_ 
> *je hebt gelijk, maar dat is alleen gangbaar bij de sijiten en niet bij de soenieten...
> iran is sijitisch, egypte en pakistan zijn soenistische landen.*


Er zijn genoeg Soenieten die hier ook gebruik van maken. Ik weet dat jij gelijk hebt. Ik zou dit nooit kunnen doen, maar je moet nagaan wat mensen doen om regels te ontlopen.

----------


## Meknes_boy

[Mensen!!!! wat is dat allemaal , prostitue is HARAAM KLAAR PUNT UIT WAAROM ZOU JE DAAR OVER NOG GAAN PRATEN, BEN JE EEN MOLSIM? DAN BE JE ER TEGEN EN BEN JE EEN JOOD OF WAT ER OP LIJKT DAN GA JKE NOG TWIJFELEN ERAAN EN MESCHIEN GA JE T GOED VINDEN, KROTOM HARAAM IS HARAAM , HARAAM IS DUIDELIJK EN HALAAL IS DUIDELIJK EN WAT TUSSEN IN LIGT IS VERBODEN DUS IK ZOU ZEGGEN KIEZ MAAR RIGTING DE RAMEN OF RIGTING JE EIGEN VROUW.

----------


## C Ouahid

> _Geplaatst door Meknes_boy_ 
> *[Mensen!!!! wat is dat allemaal , prostitue is HARAAM KLAAR PUNT UIT WAAROM ZOU JE DAAR OVER NOG GAAN PRATEN, BEN JE EEN MOLSIM? DAN BE JE ER TEGEN EN BEN JE EEN JOOD OF WAT ER OP LIJKT DAN GA JKE NOG TWIJFELEN ERAAN EN MESCHIEN GA JE T GOED VINDEN, KROTOM HARAAM IS HARAAM , HARAAM IS DUIDELIJK EN HALAAL IS DUIDELIJK EN WAT TUSSEN IN LIGT IS VERBODEN DUS IK ZOU ZEGGEN KIEZ MAAR RIGTING DE RAMEN OF RIGTING JE EIGEN VROUW.*


Dat weet ik ook wel, we hebben het nu alleen over hoe mensen in sommige landen dit goed praten door die zogenaamde eendagshuwlijken.
Snap je ?

----------


## 888

Vraag mij af waarom deze topic nog springlevend is, en waar is de topicstarster?

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Vraag mij af waarom deze topic nog springlevend is, en waar is de topicstarster?*


Dat is Fa geweest

----------


## concorde

Mijn dochter van 12 jaar (ik heb alleen maar dochters) zat gisteren op mijn PC wat schoolwerk uit te werken.
Ze komt naar me toe in de huiskamer en vraagt aan mij
"Paps, hier heb ik een Word-bestandje gevonden waarin allemaal namen van vrouwen staan, met de adressen erbij. Verder staat er helemaal niets bij. Kun je vertellen wat ik met dat bestand aan moet?".
"Zijn het veel namen?" vroeg ik. 
"Ja" zegt mijn dochtertje, "ongeveer tweehonderdveertig".
"Nou, dat moeten dan de prostitues geweest zijn die ik heb bezocht toen ik nog niet me je moeder getrouwd was", antwoordde ik.
".....en dat andere bestand, Paps, dat lijkt wel een kopie van een uitspraak van een rechter van het hooggerechtshof in Amsterdam", zei ze.
"Nee, nee nee lieverd, da's de huwelijksakte van mij en je moeder. Dat was toen we in Amsterdam zijn getrouwd. Dat kun je onder meer zien aan de volgende zin: Hierbij verklaar ik ........ Verhees in de [GLOW=red]Echt[/GLOW] verbonden met ........."Zie je wel. Ja toch wel jammer dat je moeder en ik inmiddels zijn gescheiden".

[GLOW=royalblue]Word-bestandjes .........en zo.....[/GLOW]

Of 't er nu ntje was of tweehonderdveertig: maakt n i e t s uit.
Entje is al n teveel.

Jan Verhees / Concorde

----------


## Remco

Ik zou zeggen. Laat iedereen het maar voor zichzelf uitmaken. Het is bij de wet niet verboden, dus laat die frusten hun gang maar gaan.

----------


## C Ouahid

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik zou zeggen. Laat iedereen het maar voor zichzelf uitmaken. Het is bij de wet niet verboden, dus laat die frusten hun gang maar gaan.*


Het is bij wet niet verboden, maar denk hieraan,
Hoe zou jij het vinden als je moeder, zus in de prostitutie zit. Zou jij dat iemand anders' zus of moeder gunnen ?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door C Ouahid_ 
> *Het is bij wet niet verboden, maar denk hieraan,
> Hoe zou jij het vinden als je moeder, zus in de prostitutie zit. Zou jij dat iemand anders' zus of moeder gunnen ?*


Ik zou het niet erg prettig vinden eerlijk gezegd. Maar het blijft mijn zus of moeder in dat geval. Ik zou ze het zelfde behandelen. Als het iemands vrije keuze is, moet ik het helaas respecteren. 

Dus niet alles hoeft je goedkeuring weg te dragen als mensen het zelf willen. Voor gedwongen prostitutie gelden voor mij andere regels, en ligt een taak voor de overheid om het te voorkomen. Of ze dat nu effectief oplossen is iets anders.

Groet.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik zou het niet erg prettig vinden eerlijk gezegd. Maar het blijft mijn zus of moeder in dat geval. Ik zou ze het zelfde behandelen. Als het iemands vrije keuze is, moet ik het helaas respecteren. 
> 
> Dus niet alles hoeft je goedkeuring weg te dragen als mensen het zelf willen. Voor gedwongen prostitutie gelden voor mij andere regels, en ligt een taak voor de overheid om het te voorkomen. Of ze dat nu effectief oplossen is iets anders.
> 
> Groet.*

----------


## Raido

Het huwelijk is de plek waarbinnen God ons de zegen van de gemeenschap heeft geschonken daarbuiten is het niet goed. Dus ook niet met een prostitue.

----------


## naimi

Zeg Fa volgens mij let je niet zo goed op. Mannen en vrouwen mogen geen seks voor het huwelijk hebben. Dus dat is duidelijk. Dus er gaat helemaal niemand naar de hoeren. En hoe triest is het bezoeken van de hoeren wel getver...

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door naimi_ 
> *Zeg Fa volgens mij let je niet zo goed op. Mannen en vrouwen mogen geen seks voor het huwelijk hebben. Dus dat is duidelijk. Dus er gaat helemaal niemand naar de hoeren. En hoe triest is het bezoeken van de hoeren wel getver...*


Wees blij dat er hoeren zijn anders vonden er veel meer verkrachtingen
plaats. 

Kort en krachtig

----------


## naimi

Jij snapt er helemaal niks van. Verkrachtingen hebben NIKS te maken met seks maar alles met macht. Lees je wel eens boeken...

----------


## Ra3jab

ik stem blanco,













dit is net zo zinloos als zinvol geweld

----------


## BaSics

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Salaam aleikoem beste mensen,
> 
> geen seks voor het huwelijk en geen seks naast het huwelijk. Dat is toch zo klaar als een klontje!!
> 
> Dus ook geen prostituee. 
> 
> Ja in Nederland is de norm anders. Hier moet je zo vroeg mogelijk experimenteren met seks. Je kauwt je kauwgom totdat er geen smaak aan zit. Je spuugt het uit. En neemt een nieuwe. Een nieuwe vriend met weer een andere smaak. Dit keer kies je voor vanilla.
> Wel de lusten niet de lasten. Je bent weer een ervaring rijker!!
> ...


dit noem ik nu discriminatie
hier moet je zo vroeg mogelijk experimenten met sex?????
dus met andere woorden alle nederlandse vrouwen zijn hoeren? 
 :zweep:  

koffers pakken en gaan waar het beter is

Nederland = Nederlanders

----------


## Stil_Stil

Dit is toch sprekend! Is et nog nodig hierover een discussie aan te gaan?
Om je te bescheuren wallah!

----------

